# What happened to HGTV in HD



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Has anybody heard when HGTV will be launched in HD? Also any news on other HD programming?
Thanks,
Shamus46


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Its been announced, but no dates have been mentioned that I've heard.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

wasn't it announced for Q2?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> wasn't it announced for Q2?


Yep ... and we're still in Q1. They have three more months before Food HD and HGTV HD are "late".


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

From this link: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...d=311&industry=Special+Report&industryid=1025

_Scripps set to launch two networks

Scripps Networks is playing a doubleheader. It will launch HGTV HD in late March and Food Network HD in the second quarter._


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Ehh.. Q1, Q2.. we prolly wont actually "see" it til about next March anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has already announced them for 2Q 2006.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well then.. thats mighty sportin of em, isnt it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

DOes anyone know a site that has a pretty comprehensive list of all teh national HD feeds even available currently? I'm curious to see it, especially when you see IMO too many posts about why doesnt E*, or D* for that matter, have channel X in HD, when channel X doesnt even exist in HD yet?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

E* currently does not have Starz, Cinemax, (the west feeds of premiums), TMC, NGC, Wealth TV, INHD1/2, Outdoor channel 2, MHD. That's all.

And for partime channels E* does not air almost any of the HD RSN coverage.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Its funny how the different providers go about it. One of the reasons I re-subbed with E* after a couple years away was because of TNT-HD, Uni-HD, ESPN2 HD etc.. 3 channels that Comcast in my area doesnt offer (not to mention no HDNets or the V* channels).

Yet they do offer Starz! HD and Cinemax HD.


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publish/article_7368.shtml


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> *Scripps Networks Deploys OmniBus Automation As Platform For HD/SD Playout*
> 
> Leading U.S. media group Scripps Networks has installed an OmniBus automation system at its Knoxville, Tenn., broadcast headquarters.
> 
> ...


Looks like they should be on their way soon.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

April 10th, this Monday for HGTV.

Weird there's no sign of uplink on dish, maybe it's there but hidden.

A local cable market that has HGTV already has it on and it's showing a demo loop.

June something is the date for Food Network


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> DOes anyone know a site that has a pretty comprehensive list of all teh national HD feeds even available currently? I'm curious to see it, especially when you see IMO too many posts about why doesnt E*, or D* for that matter, have channel X in HD, when channel X doesnt even exist in HD yet?


From CycloneGT on AVS:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=4022698&&#post4022698


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Will Sky Angel be carrying this channel as well?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No, sorry but that's a really silly question.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Why is it silly? Sky Angel offers HGTV-SD on their package. Would it not be apropriate for them to offer HGTV-HD as well? Is there something "un-Christian" or not "Family-friendly" about HD content?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Because Sky angel is set up as a stand alone service.

They only use E*s satellite and receivers to provide service.

Sky Angel can only provide service on the Transponders they have liscense 2, which they only use 2 of and gave the rest to E*

They will never be able to offer HGTV-HD to it's package because of all those reasons.

But thank you for wasting my time typing that up, which should've been obvious.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chill dudes. 

SkyAngel has no interest in providing HD service of any kind. If they ever do offer anything in HD it would be something unique and not just another channel available on another service. The space on the satellite is too valuable.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

BFG said:


> But thank you for wasting my time typing that up, which should've been obvious.


If you don't want to participate in the discusion, don't. I can't make you type anything on these forums. What you choose to post is entirely up to you and in no way under my control.

You're Wellcome, BTW


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

And when all these HD Channels are launched, get ready for another price increase.....................................


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

anthonyi said:


> And when all these HD Channels are launched, get ready for another price increase.


Not true. When DISH put the new HD packages together they knew that there would be several new HD channels launched in 2006. The price of the current packages cover those new channels.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

But either way you will see another price increase by next March. We have had one every year since 2000. Regardless if they launch more hd or not.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> But either way you will see another price increase by next March. We have had one every year since 2000. Regardless if they launch more hd or not.


Not the HD pack. it started at 7.99 with Discovery Hd. When HDNet, HDNet Movies and ESPN it went to 9.99, TNT Hd was added later with no additional price. Voom pack was added at 5.00 to HD pack (you did not have to buy Voom if you didn't want it. New HD package was added this past Feb. with several more channels added and combined with Voom. I had HD package for many years - I do not remember and increase in price every year.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am talking about the price of normal sd programming which is now tied to the hd programming with the metalic packs. If you sub to a metalic pack you will see a price increase by next year because the normal sd programming will go up next year like it has since 2000.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

History of Price Increases


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The price guarantee for AT50/60 prevented an annual increase in Feb04 and will again in Feb07, but the chart looks like it includes HD Bronze. I don't think DISH actually guaranteed HD Bronze won't increase next Feb. I'd guess that it won't but I thought it was only AT60 that was "named".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am talking about the price of normal sd programming which is now tied to the hd programming with the metalic packs. If you sub to a metalic pack you will see a price increase by next year because the normal sd programming will go up next year like it has since 2000.


We'll have to wait and see what the price differential is when they raise the price on AT120, AT180 and AEP to see if the corresponding DishHD packages go up proportionally or differentially. For now, we have no basis for determining if they have raised or will raise the price on HD content .

If they add programming, can we really say that the price isn't just keeping pace versus insisting that we should be paying AT30 pricing for AT60 programming because it is the lowest tier?

If it is your desire to discuss SD programming pricing, I would suggest that you do it in a forum not dedicated to High Definition Discussion. It hasn't been established that HD programming pricing is inextricably tied to SD pricing.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

harsh said:


> We'll have to wait and see what the price differential is when they raise the price on AT120, AT180 and AEP to see if the corresponding DishHD packages go up proportionally or differentially. For now, we have no basis for determining if they have raised or will raise the price on HD content .
> 
> If they add programming, can we really say that the price isn't just keeping pace versus insisting that we should be paying AT30 pricing for AT60 programming because it is the lowest tier?
> 
> If it is your desire to discuss SD programming pricing, I would suggest that you do it in a forum not dedicated to High Definition Discussion. It hasn't been established that HD programming pricing is inextricably tied to SD pricing.


 I think you are missing what I have been saying . The sd programming IS LINKED To the hd METALIC packs that everyone subs to with the 622 hd dvr if you rent them. IF the price goes up on the sd programming , and history shows it does every year, the price will go up for all your programming . Now that doesn't mean that the hd programming price will go up if you buy it seperate or alone without any dish basic packs. With the increase in price for the hd alone pack, not many people will sub just to the hd alone pack.

Over all the price of hd programming has gone up from7.99 for just Discovery to $9.99 last year at this time to $14.99 last May , less than a year ago. Yes , that included the Voom channels, but that origional hd pack doesn't exist anymore for anyone with the new mpeg hd receivers. Now the price of hd has gone to about $19.99 for all the mpeg4 hd channels for all the metalic packs except the hd platinum pack where you will receive a $5.00 discount for having everything.

Do I believe that there will be a price increase for hd programming? Well look how many we have had in less than a year. In April of 2005 I paid $9.99 for hd pack. IN May of 2005 I paid 14.99 for the hd pack + Voom. Now I am paying the same because I have hd platinum pack but I would be paying $19.99 if I had any other metalic pack besides it. So IN one years time I would have went from 9.99 to 19.99( with any other metalic pack except platinum pack) a ten dollar price increase for hd programming. So if you ask me again if we will see a price increase for Hd programming by next March , 2006. The answer would be YES!

The history of the price increases speaks for itself.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just to let you guys know what I did...

Ok.. I split the HGTV comment into its own thread and I removed your last statment Mike. Looks like the comment that was above your post was actually referring to another comment and not yours. Hopefully this cleaned up the confussion.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Just to let you guys know what I did...
> 
> Ok.. I split the HGTV comment into its own thread and I removed your last statment Mike. Looks like the comment that was above your post was actually referring to another comment and not yours. Hopefully this cleaned up the confussion.


 Thanks Ron.


----------

